
Heroku Down Again Today? - koverda
There was an incident earlier today, and it seems like there&#x27;s another one happening now.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.heroku.com&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.heroku.com&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.heroku.com&#x2F;incidents&#x2F;1973
======
neillyons
Anyone know what the cause is? Are they deploying changes to the load balancer
today or something? [https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/http-
routing#routing](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/http-routing#routing)

------
whalesalad
Their status page is finally updated:
[https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1974](https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1974)

------
abathur
Yes, though we've had a few successful loads in the past few minutes. Started
around 3:48 EDT, no requests until 3:57 EDT, when a few started trickling in.

Edit: finally an incident:
[https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1974](https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1974)

~~~
amp108
Any summary, for those of us who missed the availability window?

------
koverda
Status page updated now:
[https://status.heroku.com/](https://status.heroku.com/) reocurrence of
incident 1973.
[https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1974](https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1974)

------
whalesalad
Yes. They are not updating their status page.

I am back to being mostly offline right now for multiple sites.

------
sergiotapia
Heroku, Discord, Github and Zoom was having issues for me today.

------
gilbetron
It is for us as well

